# Pronunciación de R



## franco0315

Hola todos. Soy chino, aprendí el español en universidad. Ahora empiezo a estudiar el portugues（de Brasil） por mi mismo. Entonces, tengo una pregunta:
Qué diferencia hay sobre la pronunciación de R en y entre las palabras españolas y las portuguesas?

Por Ejemplo, ReseRvado. Si en portugues acá el primer R se pronuncia como J en español, no?
Pero el segundo R es igual como R en español?

Gracias con anticipación.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Es dificil decirlo por escrito. Son parecidas pero no iguales. La primera "r" sí es bien diferente, como tu mismo lo dices.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Franco, 

Aqui temos uma discussão sobre o r inicial e no outro fórum esta discussão, 
mais esta, esta também.


----------



## Mangato

franco0315 said:


> Hola todos. Soy chino, aprendí el español en universidad. Ahora empiezo a estudiar el portugues（de Brasil） por mi mismo. Entonces, tengo una pregunta:
> Qué diferencia hay sobre la pronunciación de R en y entre las palabras españolas y las portuguesas?
> 
> Por Ejemplo, ReseRvado. *Si en portugues acá el primer R se pronuncia como J en español, no?*
> Pero el segundo R es igual como R en español?
> 
> Gracias con anticipación.


 
A los oídos de muchos brasileiros, así es, pero a los nuestros no. La identificamos más parecida al sonido de la *r* gutural francesa. 

Recuerdo a un motorista muy apurado buscando en la guía urbana de São Paulo a _Praça de José Molina_ en la R

Aquí puedes oir algún ejemplo


----------



## vf2000

Este "r" se parece ao "s" aspirado dos canarios quando dizem "ASCO" e "ESPAÑA", considerando que o seu "reservado" é português.
AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Este "r" se parece ao "s" aspirado dos canarios quando dizem "ASCO" e "ESPAÑA", considerando que o seu "reservado" é português.
> AXÉ


Interessante, os bolivianos cruceños e os paraguaios, também pronunciam o "s" aspirado, como se fosse um "j" espanhol pronunciado de forma ligeiramente mais leve.


----------



## franco0315

Gracias a todos，sobre todo a  Vanda
Ya tengo lo abajo：
R inicial = */h/* - Ronan
R entre vogais = */r/* - abRir, coRação
RR = */h/* - caRRo
R no final de sílaba = */h/* - poRta
R no final de palavra = */h/* ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = */h/* - conRado 

Pues me gustaría saber si estas pronunciaciones son de Brasil, especialmente de São Paulo?


----------



## Vanda

Agora você entrou num ponto complicado. Mesmo em São Paulo a pronúncia vai variar entre os descedentes de italianos, de árabes, de japoneses, de nordestinos, de mineiros, etc. Em Minas Gerais vai variar de acordo com as regiões: sul, sudeste (minha região), norte, centro e sudoeste do estado. No Nordeste e no Norte existem outras características, portanto, por enquanto, fique com o material como sendo a média dos falantes brasileiros e quanto à pronúncia dos lusos - que é mais uniforme - um dos tópicos abrangeu o assunto. Tmabém, você pode _googlar_ aquele famoso site de vídeos e digitar novelas brasileiras (por exemplo) e ouvir alguns exemplos...


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Agora você entrou num ponto complicado.


 
Sem dúvida! E como o que lhe interessa é especialmente a pronúncia de São Paulo, já vale sugerir que você revise as equivalências que encontrou. É aceitável a generalização de que, em São Paulo: 

"R inicial = */h/* - Ronan
R entre vogais = */r/* - abRir, coRação
RR = */h/* - caRRo"

Porém, pensando ainda em São Paulo, já não dá para dizer que: 
 
"R no final de sílaba = */h/* - poRta
R no final de palavra = */h/* (...)".
 
A pronúncia do "r" nessas posições tem uma pronúncia predominante na capital paulista e outra no interior do estado, mas nenhuma delas corresponde ao que você notou como "/*h*/".


----------



## vf2000

A palavra "porta" é a que denuncia os paulistas. Você pegou num ponto delicado. Sugiro que siga o conselho da Vanda e deixe a "porta" paulista para quando estiver com mais tempo livre...
Só uma coisa: o "R" de ab*r*ir não está entre vogais, ce*r*to?
AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Baianinha, você me desculpe, mas sou paulista e nunca falei "pôrrrta". Não vale generalizar um sotaque regional para todo o estado.


----------



## vf2000

WhoSoyEu said:


> você me desculpe, mas sou paulista e nunca falei "pôrrrta". Não vale generalizar um sotaque regional para todo o estado.



Tá bom, Who, mas você vai ter que dizer isso pro Brasil inteiro. Se quiser eu te ajudo dizendo que no Paraná "algumas pessoas" também falam Porrrrrrta.

AXÉ
PS: eu falei que era um tema delicado...


----------



## anaczz

Quanto à pronúncia uniforme em Portugal, precisam conhecer o pessoal de Setúbal, terrra do carrrrrapau e da sarrrrdinha!

Obs.: Sou paulistana e semprei falei um "poirta" discreto. Fui para o interior de São Paulo e aí soltei a franga! "Poirrrrrta". Agora estou no Paraná  e vejo que em muitas cidades do interior também se fala "goirrrdinho" assim.
Qual o problema? É um sotaque como outro qualquer... Agora já nem sei qual é o meu... Disseram que voltei aportuguesada...


----------



## Vanda

Ana, a portuga!  Ooops, agora me esqueci do nome  do nosso forero do norte de Portugal, ele sempre nos diz sobre a diferença de pronúncia da região dele. De qualquer modo, devido ao tamanho de Portugal, será sempre uma fração pequena em vista das diferenças regionais brasileiras.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é, Vanda, mas isso foi uma coisa que me surpreendeu, em Portugal. Sendo um país tão pequeno, com as cidades e vilas tão pequeninas e tão próximas umas das outras, como existem tantas especificidades cuturais, inclusive na pronúncia das palavras.
A primeira cidade a impressionar-me foi Nazaré, que mesmo sendo tão próxima a Lisboa, tem um sotaque muito próprio, tem vestimentas típicas diferentes do resto do país, tem um tipo de barco de pesca que só lá é feito, etc. E não é o único lugar onde isso acontece.
O pessoal "do Norte" tem um sotaque característico, mas quem é do Porto fala de um jeito, de Braga fala de outro, em Vila Real é diferente, ou seja, há muitas diferenças!


----------



## franco0315

Bom，gracias a todos.  Realmente no entendí todo lo que dijieron, es que comenzé a estudiar el portugues desde unas semanas, siguiendo un libro que se llama ¨Teach yourself Brazilian Portuguese¨. Creo que voy a tener más dudas en adelante. 
Gracias a todos.


----------

